# Unhappy Bearded Dragon?



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to these forums, so I'd firstly like to say hello!

I was (partly) bought a Bearded Dragon as a birthday present, but as my friends weren't exactly clued up on what was needed, I put in the extra cash, did some research and got all the extras I needed for the little fellow. 

He is now a year and a few months old and I have upgraded his tank from a 3x1x1' tank to a 5x2x2' tank, which takes pride of place in the front room. 

Sadly, he has never been a very affectionate pet (unless he is being fed) and always wants to get out and escape. He scratches against the glass and when I let him out he goes straight for the walls and scratches away at them too. It's not the affection that bothers me (otherwise I'd buy a cat), but the fact that he is always trying to escape, concerns me.

Should I be worried? I feed him sufficiently on a variety of greens and live food; I provide calcium suppliments with that food; he has water, the correct temperature during the day & night and the correct amount of daylight; plenty of places to hide; a place to bask etc etc.

Maybe he is lonely? They are solitary when they are in the wild, which is why I have held off on buying another.

Any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated. And now I am off to have a read up on everyone else's pets 

*cr4igora*

P.S. his name is Carlos, even though I haven't determined what sex he is still! I'm guessing by the temperment and size that he is male.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Sounds like typical male beardie behaviour to me. My female always makes a dash for the glass cabinet in the lounge where she claws away at it ... Very odd. :2thumb:


----------



## christianalger (Sep 25, 2009)

hi my beardie does that in his viv aswell but not out of his viv.....
there are ways to sex them but its hard to tell sometimes.
there is a good method of pulling there tail back and see if u can see an extremely small pair of balls:lol2: sorry if this is hard to understand its easier showing someone lol


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just pulled back the tail after checking out this website: http://www.beardeddragon.org/articles/sexing/ and realised my Beardie is in fact a female! :gasp: Might need to rethink the name, one year down the line!

So you guys think the escape attempts aren't something to be concerned about? And SHE doesn't need a friend?


----------



## christianalger (Sep 25, 2009)

i wouldnt say its a problem just monitor that he doesnt become to stressed.


----------



## christianalger (Sep 25, 2009)

sexing is a hard thing to do how old is your bd


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

One year and two months I believe, or around about that. I'm basing my judgement on that fact that it looks like this underneath her tail; female not like this; male


----------

